# WCG Contest prize rig



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, this is going to be the specs for the price rig:

1. m/b - Asus M2NPV-VM (AM2)
 2. cpu - Phenom 9750
 3. ram - 8 gig g.skill DDR2-1000, 5-5-5-15@2-2.1v
 4. video - GT210

I got a cooler from HammerOn and some fans.  I also got a tech bench from TexBill.  Paulieg will be supplying the PSU.

I will start coordinating the contest and post up once I have something.


----------



## Bow (Apr 20, 2011)

Sry, since I moved all I have is some crap old fans.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 20, 2011)

I may be able to donate my EVGA motherboard in acouple weeks if you are interested in doing a socket 775/ddr2 rig, but that depends on me finding a P45 chipset board to replace it with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeep me posted bro.  Il make a list when I get home.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 20, 2011)

i got some 120mm fans and a old IDE dvd drive i can add if its needed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

List updated, I'll see what I can dig up myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2011)

2x1GB DDR2 if needed! they are micron


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

updated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 21, 2011)

I will dig around and see what i can find. I'm not sure i have much worth while.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Just let us know Tim, anything is good enough. 

BTW, I'll look tomorrow, I just got home from doing a few things and I really need to hit the sack.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 21, 2011)

You mean prize?  Ill have to see what I have available.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 21, 2011)

I need to test it to make sure it works, but I have a 8800gt laying around also


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 21, 2011)

I may have a Socket 775 processor for that MB.  I'll check when i get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll update when I get home.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2011)

Guys, I got a turn key rig setup for the prize, it's only missing one thing.  A PSU.

If someone can get me a PSU, I will send the rig to the winner and that's it.  It's not a very powerful rig for crunching or folding but it'll definitely get someone started.

I'll post specs a little later.  Let me know who has a spare PSU laying around.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2011)

i have nothing atm man :s


----------



## theonedub (May 22, 2011)

I've got a lot going on right now, but around the 30th or 1st I will know for sure if I can donate one of my small PSUs (likely to be my 430w Antec Earthwatts). Ill post back if its possible.


----------



## BinaryMage (May 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I got a turn key rig setup for the prize, it's only missing one thing.  A PSU.
> 
> If someone can get me a PSU, I will send the rig to the winner and that's it.  It's not a very powerful rig for crunching or folding but it'll definitely get someone started.
> 
> I'll post specs a little later.  Let me know who has a spare PSU laying around.



What wattage do you need?


----------



## PaulieG (May 22, 2011)

I have a Corsair HX620 PSU that I can offer up. It's missing a fan grill and a couple of cables were modded by the previous owner, but it works just fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> What wattage do you need?



I would say minimum 450.

one dub, the 430W will be okay as is, if the winner needs to upgrade later then they can go ahead and do that.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I have a Corsair HX620 PSU that I can offer up. It's missing a fan grill and a couple of cables were modded by the previous owner, but it works just fine.



a sheet of mesh can fix that in seconds 

awesome psu btw


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I got a turn key rig setup for the prize, it's only missing one thing.  A PSU.
> 
> If someone can get me a PSU, I will send the rig to the winner and that's it.  It's not a very powerful rig for crunching or folding but it'll definitely get someone started.
> 
> I'll post specs a little later.  Let me know who has a spare PSU laying around.



Hey CP, nice incentive and I got tons of PSU's lying around but they are generic ones stripped from proprietary builds so probably not much use. 

Good luck to the winner. 

And Thanks again CP 

EDIT: I have a Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 to donate BTW.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 22, 2011)

you can delete it yourself


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 22, 2011)

Oh ya, thanks FIH, you just made me jog my brain to remember how and I did


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> I have a Corsair HX620 PSU that I can offer up. It's missing a fan grill and a couple of cables were modded by the previous owner, but it works just fine.



Bro that's fine, I mean as long as it works.  It's a great rig to get someone crunching, they can always upgrade to a S775 Quad (specs to come, most likely a Pentium D) and that'll give them decent #'s, and for folding, one badass card and you got yourself some great F@H #'s.

I crunched this rig for a bit and it definitely helped in both departments.


----------



## HammerON (May 23, 2011)

I have some 120mm fan grills (silver or black) that I will donate for the psu...

I also have a Titan heatsink to donate. I do not have the original fan as I almost cut my finger off with it or the clips






I do have quite a few 120mm fans that I can donate as well (Enermax, Sans, Antec).

I would be willing to offer some water cooling stuff as well (cpu heatsink, rad, pump and res)...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2011)

HammerON said:


> I have some 120mm fan grills (silver or black) that I will donate for the psu...
> 
> I also have a Titan heatsink to donate. I do not have the original fan as I almost cut my finger off with it or the clips
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110523/titan_fenrir_special_edition_1.jpg
> ...



That'll be awesome if you can donate the Heatsink, the one I am providing sucks but it's all I had.


----------



## PaulieG (May 23, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro that's fine, I mean as long as it works.  It's a great rig to get someone crunching, they can always upgrade to a S775 Quad (specs to come, most likely a Pentium D) and that'll give them decent #'s, and for folding, one badass card and you got yourself some great F@H #'s.
> 
> I crunched this rig for a bit and it definitely helped in both departments.



Yeah, it works great. Consider it a donation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 23, 2011)

Awesome.  I'll gather the specs ASAP and if anyone wants to better something from I then we'll do it.  

Thank you Paul.


----------



## HammerON (May 25, 2011)

CP - pm me your address and I will mail out the heatsink and some 120mm fans Thursday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

HammerON said:


> CP - pm me your address and I will mail out the heatsink and some 120mm fans Thursday.



YHPM sir, thank you very much.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 25, 2011)

So CP did you want that vid card donated or what?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> So CP did you want that vid card donated or what?



What do you have?


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2011)

In addition to the Corsair PSU, I'd also chip in towards a case if others would chip in. Maybe a budget case from sneekypeete, if he has something available...


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (May 25, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> What do you have?



A Sapphire Radeon HD 3870. I bought a Radeon HD 6870 2 weekends ago.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 25, 2011)

Just found me a UD3P(having to buy a CPU/mobo/RAM/PSU combo to get it). I'll be submitting payment for it today and once I get it installed, I'll be able to send you my EVGA board. Haven't had a chance to test the 8800gt yet, might be better to go ahead with the offered 3870.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2011)

What are the details of this contest and who is the prize targeted towards? Perhaps new members?


----------



## PaulieG (May 25, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What are the details of this contest and who is the prize targeted towards? Perhaps new members?



About a year or so ago, I did a WCG recruit-a-friend contest, and gave away a Dimastech tech station. That seemd to work fairly well to bring on new members. maybe we could do something similar?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2011)

might have a wireless n-netcard with one of the antennas halfway broken  but works perfectly, its a D-link DWA-547 pci card


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> In addition to the Corsair PSU, I'd also chip in towards a case if others would chip in. Maybe a budget case from sneekypeete, if he has something available...



Awesome!    Sort it out with him and let me know, we need a case, I forgot about that. 



ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> A Sapphire Radeon HD 3870. I bought a Radeon HD 6870 2 weekends ago.



Okay, that'll work I was providing a GT240, but 3870 seems like a better card.



BarbaricSoul said:


> Just found me a UD3P(having to buy a CPU/mobo/RAM/PSU combo to get it). I'll be submitting payment for it today and once I get it installed, I'll be able to send you my EVGA board. Haven't had a chance to test the 8800gt yet, might be better to go ahead with the offered 3870.




Just keep me posted dude.


rickss69 said:


> What are the details of this contest and who is the prize targeted towards? Perhaps new members?



What Paul said was one, also we have one with a particular points system, I'll have to link you to the past one.


(FIH) The Don said:


> might have a wireless n-netcard with one of the antennas halfway broken  but works perfectly, its a D-link DWA-547 pci card


Keep me posted if you decide you want to ship it over here.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 27, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Just found me a UD3P(having to buy a CPU/mobo/RAM/PSU combo to get it). I'll be submitting payment for it today and once I get it installed, I'll be able to send you my EVGA board. Haven't had a chance to test the 8800gt yet, might be better to go ahead with the offered 3870.



deal fell though, still looking for a replacement for the EVGA.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 29, 2011)

found another UD3P, hopefully I'll have it by next weekend.


----------



## theonedub (May 29, 2011)

TexBill might still have a techbench to donate, we were trying to work out something to giveaway for the CC but I got so tied up it never happened. Drop him a PM and see what the word is on that maybe. 

If not I would contribute to a budget case from SP for sure. 

So Paul has the PSU covered for sure then?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2011)

theonedub said:


> TexBill might still have a techbench to donate, we were trying to work out something to giveaway for the CC but I got so tied up it never happened. Drop him a PM and see what the word is on that maybe.
> 
> If not I would contribute to a budget case from SP for sure.
> 
> So Paul has the PSU covered for sure then?


I'll do that and yes he has it covered.  The rig is complete, but CA is sending a video card better than the one I was providing and Barbaric Soul is sending a better board as well.   So the rig is much more kick ass now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 29, 2011)

crapshit, i almost had an QX6700 as a part of a deal, would've given that to the rig


----------



## PaulieG (May 29, 2011)

theonedub said:


> TexBill might still have a techbench to donate, we were trying to work out something to giveaway for the CC but I got so tied up it never happened. Drop him a PM and see what the word is on that maybe.
> 
> If not I would contribute to a budget case from SP for sure.
> 
> So Paul has the PSU covered for sure then?



Yup, got it covered.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 1, 2011)

I has the case Dave...it will be from Sneeky's thread. I'll PM him right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I has the case Dave...it will be from Sneeky's thread. I'll PM him right now



Actually TEXBILL was going to send me a tech station, figured that'll be better since shipping is cheaper.  But up to you I guess.  Let me know.


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2011)

This needs some more organizing and updating. The parts list in the OP hasn't been updated in forever.

That said, I'd be willing to donate my g92 8800GTS. If you don't need a video card to complete the machine, it can be a 2nd place prize. I've also got 2x512MB Corsair XMS2 667MHz 4-4-4-12, but I don't really expect to see much interest there... but you can have it if you want.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2011)

hat said:


> This needs some more organizing and updating. The parts list in the OP hasn't been updated in forever.
> 
> That said, I'd be willing to donate my g92 8800GTS. If you don't need a video card to complete the machine, it can be a 2nd place prize. I've also got 2x512MB Corsair XMS2 667MHz 4-4-4-12, but I don't really expect to see much interest there... but you can have it if you want.



I'm waiting for some parts to arrive to update the list and then provide a specs list as well so we can figure out if we want to improve part of the rig.  I think the card would be good for a 2nd place prize.

I removed the parts list now because at first we had nothing so I wanted to get a list together to start building a rig, but since I'm providing the PC now we don't need that anymore.  once I get some parts in then I will give a list of what we got and if anybody wants to replace something from it we'll go from there.


----------



## Bow (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 6, 2011)

Well the ud3p motherboard is ready for me to buy, and I'll have the money hopefully no later than wednesday to buy it(waiting on a check to clear the bank). I should be ready to ship the EVGA board early next week.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2011)

So CP, should I be sending you the PSU?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2011)

David, please send me a pm if you need any of the parts i listed


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 6, 2011)

if you need any parts at all for the rig go ahead and PM me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Well the ud3p motherboard is ready for me to buy, and I'll have the money hopefully no later than wednesday to buy it(waiting on a check to clear the bank). I should be ready to ship the EVGA board early next week.



Great!  Just keep me posted. 



Paulieg said:


> So CP, should I be sending you the PSU?



If you'd like yes, not a problem   Although if you want to hang on to it, you can just send it straight to the winner, but not a problem if you wish to send to me.



(FIH) The Don said:


> David, please send me a pm if you need any of the parts i listed



Thank you 



p_o_s_pc said:


> if you need any parts at all for the rig go ahead and PM me.


Thanks Tim


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 9, 2011)

I just made the payment for the ud3p, hopefully I'll have it by saturday. Once I have it installed and running, I'll be ready to send you the EVGA board. Go ahead and PM me your shipping details Chicken Patty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I just made the payment for the ud3p, hopefully I'll have it by saturday. Once I have it installed and running, I'll be ready to send you the EVGA board. Go ahead and PM me your shipping details Chicken Patty.



YHPM, and thanks.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 10, 2011)

When do you think we will get an update on the current specs of this comp?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

theonedub said:


> When do you think we will get an update on the current specs of this comp?



Barbaric is sending a mobo, and Chaotic Atmosphere was sending a card, I just got a tech bench today from Tex Bill so was just waiting for items to arrive to be sure or at least once they are shipped and then put the lsit together.

As of now its a pentium D, MSI S775 board, M-ATX, 2GB DDR2 RAM and not sure which HDD but it's got one. Like I said, just waiting on all parts shipping or arriving to have a accurate/sure list to put in the OP.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Barbaric is sending a mobo, and Chaotic Atmosphere was sending a card, I just got a tech bench today from Tex Bill so was just waiting for items to arrive to be sure or at least once they are shipped and then put the lsit together.
> 
> As of now its a pentium D, MSI S775 board, M-ATX, 2GB DDR2 RAM and not sure which HDD but it's got one. Like I said, just waiting on all parts shipping or arriving to have a accurate/sure list to put in the OP.



I'm not sending a MSI board, I'm sending my EVGA 750i FTW board that is listed in my system specs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

The MSI is th board that the rig currently has.  Thanks though, you got my addy right?


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Barbaric is sending a mobo, and Chaotic Atmosphere was sending a card, I just got a tech bench today from Tex Bill so was just waiting for items to arrive to be sure or at least once they are shipped and then put the lsit together.
> 
> As of now its a pentium D, MSI S775 board, M-ATX, 2GB DDR2 RAM and not sure which HDD but it's got one. Like I said, just waiting on all parts shipping or arriving to have a accurate/sure list to put in the OP.



Hey CP. I'll send the PSU directly to the winner. No sense in 2 of us paying for shipping charges.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

Got it!  Thanks Paul, makes sense.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

This probably isn't necessary at this point, but if there is still a need for components, maybe we could put that in the OP like on the CHC thread when people have stuff to give away or sell for cheap.

Just a thought.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 10, 2011)

We already have everything, I just need to receive the last few parts.  I'll get the specs up today.  From there if somebody wants to improve it, then please do.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> you got my addy right?



sure did


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys, specs list is up in the OP.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 13, 2011)

does no one have a C2D or C2Q laying around to take place of the Pent. D?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2011)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does no one have a C2D or C2Q laying around to take place of the Pent. D?



Not me nor anyone I know.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 14, 2011)

let me see what i can do about that 
i might have a friend with a e series dualcore that i can donate, will find out what model tomorrow


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2011)

Did that E series CPU become available? SP has a nice E6400 that would be a great improvement over the PenitumD. I would be willing to negotiate with SP on it, so let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2011)

Check it out guys:

2011 WCG Contest Discussion Thread


----------



## KieX (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Check it out guys:
> 
> 2011 WCG Contest Discussion Thread



I've passed all the info regarding the prize rigs onto the discussion thread.

If anyone was offering donations, or already put something through, please check the official discussion thread.

If you want to add anything let Chicken Patty, myself or FIH The Don know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess one of the mods can close this down, any discussion can be had at the 2011 WCG Contest Discussion Thread.


----------

